# Zurn "Quest" crimper



## Indy Contractor (Feb 23, 2012)

I recently had the opportunity to buy a Zurn Quest crimp tool for a very decent price. I've never used this brand and DON'T use Quest. Will this crimper work for Pex and standard brass fittings? Please help with this dilemma if you can. Thank you


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I think there are 2 different zurn crimps, find out what model it is and thats the crimps you can do.


----------



## Indy Contractor (Feb 23, 2012)

Cuda said:


> I think there are 2 different zurn crimps, find out what model it is and thats the crimps you can do.


It's the grey handle solid ring crimp tool. Will these work for copper rings on brass fittings, for Pex?


----------



## Kaw (Jan 28, 2012)

Depends what size. For the solid copper rings, each size has its own crimper. Mil3 makes quality crimpers.


----------

